# Kräuterkundemeister



## DLXfirstlady (9. Juli 2007)

Tssss ich muss mich langsam echt fragen was blizzard sich gedacht hat?!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach endlosem farmen und brauen habich endlich meinen skill auf 225in alchemie gebracht okay gut ab nach darnassus zu alchie frau...diese schickt mich nach feralas okay ich mit meinem lvl 29 riskier mein leben um nach feralas zukommen dabei werde ich auch noch von so ner nervigen blutelfin verfolgt....als ich dann endlich in feralas angekommen bin sagt der meister mir doch eiskalt erst mit lvl 35 möglich...hallo gehts noch warum skill ich wie blöd nur um dann zu erfahren ich kann erst mit lvl 35 weiterlernen...was soll das??? jetzt gehen mir massig skillpunkte flötn weil der balken nur bis 225 geht...ach menno das nervt mich echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was denkt sich blizzard dabei????


----------



## Xentos (9. Juli 2007)

Ja das ist auch eigentlich nicht der normal fall das man mit lvl 29 schon den skill auf 225 hat...


Und ich finde es hat schon seine richtigkeit das, dass erst ab LvL 35 ist.


Tja lieber LvL'n als Skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juli 2007)

DLXfirstlady schrieb:


> Tssss ich muss mich langsam echt fragen was blizzard sich gedacht hat?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sei lieber mal froh, dass das nicht so ist wie früher, denn da war es noch L40. 
Es hat schon seine Richtigkeit, das man erst mit einem bestimmten Level, bestimmte Fertigkeiten bekommt. Und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, hast du in den Gebieten, die dein Level weit übersteigen auch nix zu suchen.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (10. Juli 2007)

hätte sowas auch eingerichtet, damit nich jeder n lvl2 alchi hat der bereits skill 375 hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamixx (10. Juli 2007)

Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Info. Bin Alchimist lvl 37 und fragte mich die ganze Zeit, wie ich über 225 komme. Weiss nun, dass ich nach Feralas muss.

Gibt es da einen Tipp, wie ich da möglichst gefahrlos und lebendig hinkomme?

Gruss
Dyna


----------



## Gnar'kol (10. Juli 2007)

Im Süden von Stonetalon ist ein Durchgang. 
Oder im Westen von Thousand Needles.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juli 2007)

Dynamixx schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Info. Bin Alchimist lvl 37 und fragte mich die ganze Zeit, wie ich über 225 komme. Weiss nun, dass ich nach Feralas muss


Wie bei jedem Lehrer ist es so, das er dir sagt wo du den nächsten findest. Wäre also kein Problem gewesen, wenn man nur alles aufmerksam liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinkommen tust du am einfachsten, wie schon gesagt wurde, durch 1000 Nadeln. Die Mobs sind im diesen Bereich von Feralas L 40-44. Wenn du auf dem Weg bleibst, solltest du recht einfach durchkommen.


----------



## Eylo (11. Juli 2007)

Nach endlosem farmen und brauen habich endlich meinen skill auf 225in alchemie gebracht 

Lol, es gibt glaub ich keinen Beruf der leichter zu skillen ist als Alchi....
Außerdem was willste mit deinen lvl einen höheren Alchi skill ?
Die benötigten Kräuter kannste eh net ernten weil du in die Gebiete noch gar nich reinkommst...
Alles im AH kaufen ist zu teuer auf die dauer.
Na und die Tränke kannste auch nicht benutzen also, wtf ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamixx (12. Juli 2007)

Danke, hab mich über jede Antwort gefreut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War mittlerweile schon dort.

Gruss
Dynamixx


----------



## Alondrielle (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben, die Hilfe ist richtig gut ! Danke ! Aber gibt zum beispiel so wie ich die schon sehr lange aus der Schule raus sind und auch das Schulenglisch nicht mehr unbedingt so klappt! Dann habt doch bitte Verständniss dafür! Ich suche nämlich den Kräuterkunde Meister (skill 300). Entweder habe ich es übersehen aber bei buffed sind soviel verschiedene Lehrer für Kräuterkunde und bisher habe ich keinen gefunden ab lvl 300. Oder findet man den erst in Burning Crusade?? Das wäre wirklich schade, ich bin kurz vor dem 50lvl. Vieleicht sollten die Spielemacher etc. sich doch mal eine Änderung einfallen lassen. Das wäre wirklich gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DragononBack (27. Juli 2007)

Die ganzen Lehrer für ab 300 sind leider erst in der Scherbenwelt zu finden, (...wobei, was willst du mit nem erweiterten Skillbereich, wenn du nicht die Mats dafür findest..). 
Mit der Erweiterung wurde es ja auch erst möglich, über 300 zu skillen... 
Tip falls du es immer noch machen willst:  Laß dich nach Shatt porten und dann von nem hochleveligen zur Ehrenfeste ziehen... dann hast alle Lehrer incl. Flugpunkte... natürlich nicht vergessen den Ruhestein da irgendwo zu setzen^^


----------



## Gnar'kol (30. Juli 2007)

DragononBack schrieb:


> Die ganzen Lehrer für ab 300 sind leider erst in der Scherbenwelt zu finden, (...wobei, was willst du mit nem erweiterten Skillbereich, wenn du nicht die Mats dafür findest..).



Ich habe auf meinem Twink auch mit level 50 Kräuterkunde und Alchemie 300+ in der Scherbenwelt gelernt. Kräuterkunde mittlerweile 373 (und ich habe nicht ein Kraut aus der Scherbenwelt) und Alchemie 323. 
Somit kann ich zumindest alle Kräuter in der Scherbenwelt sammeln wenn ich dort ankomme. (Twink ist mittlerweile 57 1/2)

Es macht also schon ein wenig Sinn imho


----------



## Tirkari (1. August 2007)

Gnar schrieb:


> Somit kann ich zumindest alle Kräuter in der Scherbenwelt sammeln wenn ich dort ankomme. (Twink ist mittlerweile 57 1/2)
> Es macht also schon ein wenig Sinn imho


Teufelsgras kannst du auch mit 300 schon pflücken, Goldenen Sansam und Traumblatt ging auch vorher schon in der alten Welt (und außer ab und zu mal ner Traumwinde wächst nichts anderes auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel), da haste noch genug, mit dem du skillen kannst, sobald du das erste Gebiet fertig hast, solltest du auch ohne vorgearbeitet zu haben, Kräuter recht hoch haben, hoch genug für die folgenden Gebiete auf jeden Fall.
Und bei Alchie 323 wirst du auch erstmal wieder das Prob haben, daß du viele Kräuter, die du brauchst, nicht in genügender Menge kriegst. 

Also, ja, man kann das versuchen, so früh wie möglich zu lernen, aber nein, man hat nicht wirklich einen Vorteil davon.


----------



## Gnar'kol (2. August 2007)

Das stimmt wohl Tirkari, aber ich mag es nicht, wenn ich was herstelle und dann vielleicht nen Skillpunkt verschenke. Das war dann auch der Hauptgrund für meine frühe Weiterbildung in Sachen Alchemie und Kräuterkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

